# Zucchini Crust Pizza



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

4 cups zucchini, shredded
1/2 cup mozzarella, shredded
1/4 cup parmigiano reggiano (parmesan), grated
1 egg
1 teaspoon oregano or Italian seasoning
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon basil

Mix all together. Spray stone or pan with non-stickspread out on pizza stone or pan. Bake in 450* oven for 12-15 minutes to set. Remove and top with pizza sauce more cheese and whatever toppings you like. Put back in oven. Cook until cheese is bubbly gooey good! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

I started this on the gas BBQ but really think it would do better using the oven the whole time.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013






Chopping toppings. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013






Topping the crust


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 2, 2013


----------



## webowabo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow case... that looks WONDERFUL!  Look at all that parm!  Yummy!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Sep 2, 2013)

What a great idea for using up some of your zucchini!   I don't have a garden, but that looks good enough I might buy some zucchini to try out!

Thanks for posting and sharing your recipe, and Happy Labor Day!
Clarissa


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

Do it, it is super good. I don't know if I can go back to pizza dough!!! Smoked cheese would be fantastic on it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> What a great idea for using up some of your zucchini!   I don't have a garden, but that looks good enough I might buy some zucchini to try out!
> 
> Thanks for posting and sharing your recipe, and Happy Labor Day!
> 
> ...



Thanks Clarissa it is super good. Only thing I might do different next time is to squeeze some of the liquid out of the zucchini. If we didn't have nice big steaks for tonight we'd be having this again!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Wow case... that looks WONDERFUL!  Look at all that parm!  Yummy!



Thanks! It was super yummy! I must admit that I added more mozzarella and parm than called for in the crust mix! We love cheese!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 2, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> webowabo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow case... that looks WONDERFUL!  Look at all that parm!  Yummy!
> ...


Nothing wrong with extra cheese... and for sure.. some nice smoked cheese on top would give it that oh so great smoky flavor we all love. 
I will try this for sure...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

This was a full on vegetarian pizza, even the sausage was veggie sausage! 

I think it would be good to replace the pizza sauce with BBQ sauce and top with pulled smoked chicken!!!!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 2, 2013)

Did you just use a cheese grater to shred the z's? My best friend is a vegaterian... So Im always looking for different recipes to cook for her. That away she isnt left out when I pull all the meat out of the smoker. Looked into making my own veggy sausage... but Ill just stick to store bought stuff for her for now til I get the sausage making down alittle more.. I really need a stuffer!  :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep just used the course side of the cheese grater. I didn't squeeze any water out of the zucchini and think that I will next time. 

FYI we used egg substitute in place of the egg to make this vegetarian friendly.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL.....look at the SIZE of that thing. Case, you need to get yourself a coupla chickens for zuke disposal. I have 6 hens, no rooster, and they love big ones like that


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> LOL.....look at the SIZE of that thing. Case, you need to get yourself a coupla chickens for zuke disposal. I have 6 hens, no rooster, and they love big ones like that


I don't know Willie after making this pizza, I am going to need every bit of Zuke that I have! Super tasty! Makes standard crust blah!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

9661968595_a75c1b5da2_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 3, 2013


















9661970495_1ff61402b1_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 3, 2013


















9661981157_fe15fefdc5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 3, 2013






Yumm!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks great as always.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Looks great as always.


Thanks Farmer! It will be a mainstay recipe in our house. I'm gonna try smoked chicken and bbq sauce on the next one!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 3, 2013)

BBQ chicken pizza on the drum.

Awesome.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 3, 2013)

That looks great and a new one to me. I have had Zucchini bread enough times I should have thought of that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That looks great and a new one to me. I have had Zucchini bread enough times I should have thought of that.


Thanks Todd! We will be grating, vacuum packing and freezing a bunch for more of these pizzas and zuke bread and muffins. You can do the same thing with cauliflower. It requires a few more steps but is really good too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks great and an interesting concept! I have an adopted Daughter, Casey's best bud Erica, that has Celiac Disease. Even the slightest Gluten and she is sick for a couple days. Casey is always looking for new recipes that offer something different for Erica. This one would be perfect. Not to mention it is virtually Carb Free, Low in Calories and the heavily Caramelized Cheese in the crust has to taste fabulous. The Cauliflower version sounds great too. It's one of my favorite veggies!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks great and an interesting concept! I have an adopted Daughter, Casey's best bud Erica, that has Celiac Disease. Even the slightest Gluten and she is sick for a couple days. Casey is always looking for new recipes that offer something different for Erica. This one would be perfect. Not to mention it is virtually Carb Free, Low in Calories and the heavily Caramelized Cheese in the crust has to taste fabulous. The Cauliflower version sounds great too. It's one of my favorite veggies!...JJ


Thanks JJ! We have several friends that like to come enjoy our BBQ. Two are vegetarians and two of them have other food related allergies.  So I am always on the lookout for veggie recipes.  Cauliflower works great too. Both of these work good in patty form baked or fried and served as a side.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks JJ! We have several friends that like to come enjoy our BBQ. Two are vegetarians and two of them have other food related allergies.  So I am always on the lookout for veggie recipes.  Cauliflower works great too. Both of these work good in patty form baked or fried and served as a side.


Hmmmm...Eggplant, Roasted Tomatoes, most of the water removed and Mozz with the Herbs. Should make a hell of a Eggplant Parm Burger. Lots of possible combinations...JJ


----------



## webowabo (Sep 27, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


>


I thought I remembered reading this the first go round... so I went back and read this thread when I got off a few ago... I think this is where my problem was this past weekend...

I made the "dough" like you said in post #1.. put in a 350* oven (maybe that was a probl em too) on a pizza pan.. it never "set" or firmed up enough.. no matter how long I cooked it... it was  like a Quiche almost in texture... I ended up just putting it in the fridge cause it still tasted great.. figured I could use it for something. in the fridge it firmed up enough the next morn so for giggles I put some sauce on it and cheese and back to oven.. it went back to quiche like.. so Im thinking maybe to much moisture now that I think about it.. think some bread crumbs would hurt it? or where you trying to stay carb free with yours?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I thought I remembered reading this the first go round... so I went back and read this thread when I got off a few ago... I think this is where my problem was this past weekend...
> I made the "dough" like you said in post #1.. put in a 350* oven (maybe that was a probl em too) on a pizza pan.. it never "set" or firmed up enough.. no matter how long I cooked it... it was  like a Quiche almost in texture... I ended up just putting it in the fridge cause it still tasted great.. figured I could use it for something. in the fridge it firmed up enough the next morn so for giggles I put some sauce on it and cheese and back to oven.. it went back to quiche like.. so Im thinking maybe to much moisture now that I think about it.. think some bread crumbs would hurt it? or where you trying to stay carb free with yours?



I think that you would be okay adding bread crumbs. I also think that the high heat is key. As a disclaimer I added probably double the amount of cheese. As a cheese a holic that happens!!! We're you using a pizza stone or a pan? I still haven't tried the squeezing the liquid out. I will try it this weekend, and with less cheese as the wife wants it "lighter"... ughhh!

Carb free what's that!!!!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 27, 2013)

I just used a pan .. and I dumped the rest of a half of bag of left over moz in... prob more than called for. I wanna try again to. Cause I still have some zucchini left .. it was good even though it wasnt crusty so to say..  but I love the idea! 
Maybe ill shred some last weeks smoked cheese... mixed into the crust maybe hide some bitterness. . ;) I will do high heat for sure. I realized the 300's once I went back and read this thread again I made that mistake..


----------



## webowabo (Sep 27, 2013)

And thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks good dirt......  I think that's a winner....... 

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I just used a pan .. and I dumped the rest of a half of bag of left over moz in... prob more than called for. I wanna try again to. Cause I still have some zucchini left .. it was good even though it wasnt crusty so to say.. but I love the idea!
> Maybe ill shred some last weeks smoked cheese... mixed into the crust maybe hide some bitterness. . ;) I will do high heat for sure. I realized the 300's once I went back and read this thread again I made that mistake..


Smoked cheese is good in the mix! I plan on doing this again this week, we too still have zucchini. This go around I am going to squeeze out the grated zuch to get rid of some of the moisture. Per the wife's request I will be using less cheese, I guess this thing is supposed to be HEALTHY!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 30, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good dirt......  I think that's a winner.......
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, it is tasty and we will be making it when the zucchs are in season!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 2, 2013)

How fantastic! That all looks amazing!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> How fantastic! That all looks amazing!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah! its a great way to use up an over abundance of zucchini!


----------

